# Mouth Taping



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

This is for sleeping, The idea is to keep you from breathing through your mouth when asleep.

Has anyone tried it?

I tried the last 2 nights and I have no problem breathing through my nose for a couple of hours, but neither night did I fall asleep until I took it off. I figure I will keep trying until I get accustomed to it and can go to sleep with it on. Some people report an increase in energy from doing it.

It might stop midnight snacking as well!


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

About the snacking, there isn't much that can stop that.

I did it. I suffer from dry mouth. I wanted to know if it's because I'm sleeping with my mouth open. Turns out, I don't. I just suffer from dry mouth. 

Don't use a lot of tape. Just use a narrow strip over the top and bottom lip. It's less annoying and will stay in place until you take it off.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I tried it too. Slept better, and after several days of it, just naturally kept my mouth closed when sleeping. Like the person above, a strip of tape does the trick. Unfortunately, if you're sensitive to tape, you won't be doing it long.

Mon


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Since I have a beard, it takes 3 pieces of tape.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

This sounds unpleasant.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I bought one of these for my wife (because her snoring keeps me awake at night), but she vociferously declined to use it.










I'm pretty sure that she would decline the duct tape, too.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I would like to tape my wife’s mouth shut but then she could not bark orders and complained all day . 
Maybe try a c- pap Machine?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

NRA_guy said:


> I'm pretty sure that she would decline the duct tape, too.


Not if you use enough duct tape.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

Good way to reduce your oxygenation.

You reduce your oxygenation you reduce the oxygen levels in your lung.

Your lung is designed to reduce blood flow to the areas of your lung with reduced oxygenation. Remember the Fight-or-flight thing you learned about in 6th grade health class? If the bear tears out part of your lung, you want to put as much blood to the good parts of your lung as possible so you can survive. Either by God's design or by millions of years of selective survival, our lungs are designed to do exactly that.....send blood to the "good" parts (which your lung defines as "I get enough oxygen") and close the valves so blood doesn't go to bad parts (which your lung defines as "I ain't got enuf oxygen")

If too much of your lung (in the case of poor oxygenation due to mouth taping - ALL of your lung) has reduced oxygenation, the arteries in ALL of your lung will slow the blood flow to the whole lung. If you squeeze a pipe it increases the blood pressure inside that pipe, and when you increase the pressure in a pipe it puts more strain on the pump pushing flow through that pipe.

You following me?

Okay, so it's the RIGHT side of the heart (that's the thin weak side of the heart) that is the pump pushing blood through what should be a low pressure system in your lungs. But by taping your mouth shut, you just made this a higher pressure system, with a pump that just ain't made for such foolishness. So that pump is gonna work harder.

Doctor types call that "Cor Pulmonale". You can google that term if you want. I think Doctor Google will tell you that's bad.

Doctor (ish) Boats will tell you that is, indeed, bad.

Don't tape your blowhole shut.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds like a fantastic idea. Along with ivermectin and hydrochloroquine 😂


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

fireweed farm said:


> Sounds like a fantastic idea. Along with ivermectin and hydrochloroquine 😂


I think ivermectin and hclq have safer side effect profiles, and are very useful for certain diseases.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

if you close your mouth, you still have nostrils. Your upper respiratory system is designed to hydrate the air you inhale. Your mouth is designed to be closed while sleeping.

Please do not be mislead.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> if you close your mouth, you still have nostrils. Your upper respiratory system is designed to hydrate the air you inhale. Your mouth is designed to be closed while sleeping.
> 
> Please do not be mislead.


I don't know where the design specs are that show the mouth is supposed to be closed while sleeping. I wouldn't doubt those specs would call for an alternative oxygenation delivery device if O2 levels fall.

Cor pulmonale and right heart failure is not misleading.

I kind of feel I got off on the wrong foot with you a few months ago by a poorly written sentence. I do hope you forgive me for that and not only accept my apology for that, but also my appreciation for your many reasonable posts here while I lurked.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No worries. 

Please don’t expect the Great Spirit to have a website with design specs.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Except Alice is correct. Former RT here. 

You're talking about people who should be using a cpap machine due to collapsed airways. Those of us that don't need them breath just fine through our noses without suffering heart failure.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

From personal experience, I will attest that mouth breathing at night leads to uncomfortable dry mouth tissues. That condition surely isn’t in the specs.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

There is information out there about mouth breathing and how it's not the best for ya.

Practice deep breathing during the day. There is plenty of info out there about mindful breathing.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Except Alice is correct. Former RT here.
> 
> You're talking about people who should be using a cpap machine due to collapsed airways. Those of us that don't need them breath just fine through our noses without suffering heart failure.


No, I'm talking about everyone who for any reason (from deconditioning, nasal polyps, morbid obesity, copd, pulmonary fibrosis, sarcoidosis, etc and nauseum) needs a little less restriction of their airway to improve ventilation.

Perfectly healthy people should he able to get sufficient ventilation through our nostrils, but few of us are perfectly healthy, hence the design for a larger blow hole for use when necessary.



wdcutrsdaughter said:


> There is information out there about mouth breathing and how it's not the best for ya.


There is also information out there about alien abduction. Doesn't mean true.

Consult your (REAL) physician for medical advice like taping your blowhole shut


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

boatswain2PA said:


> Consult your (REAL) physician for medical advice like taping your blowhole shut


oh thanks, good advice.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

NRA_guy said:


> I bought one of these for my wife (because her snoring keeps me awake at night), but she vociferously declined to use it.
> 
> View attachment 98474
> 
> ...


Wouldn't this do the same thing and enable $19.99 to be repurposed for some good ale?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

boatswain2PA said:


> I don't know where the design specs are that show the mouth is supposed to be closed while sleeping. I wouldn't doubt those specs would call for an alternative oxygenation delivery device if O2 levels fall.
> 
> Cor pulmonale and right heart failure is not misleading.
> 
> I kind of feel I got off on the wrong foot with you a few months ago by a poorly written sentence. I do hope you forgive me for that and not only accept my apology for that, but also my appreciation for your many reasonable posts here while I lurked.


You breathe based on the buildup of carbon dioxide, not the need for oxygen.

_The problem with mouth breathing is that so much CO2 is released to the point that it couldn’t reach 40mm Hg pressure. But rather than let you die, your body decides to lower the bar and allow the hemoglobin to release some of the O2 at a lower trigger point. Obviously, this isn’t ideal and doesn’t work very well. This accounts for fatigue, sleepiness, tiredness and overall lack of energy. Over long term, that’s when you start seeing the body break down — weakened immune system, chronic fatigue, high blood pressure, mood swings, obesity etc… See the connection?_​​




Why Mouth Breathing is Bad — the Carbon Dioxide Connection – Dr Susan Go







www.drsusango.com



​*Mouth Breather Symptoms*​​Research suggests that there is a relationship between mouth breathing and the following factors or disorders: (2)​
Dry mouth
Bad breath
Nasal obstruction
Ear and throat infections
Misaligned teeth and overbite
History of dental issues, like cavities and gingivitis
Speech impediments
Chewing abnormalities
Facial deformities, including flatter facial features
Improper facial growth
Snoring
Sleep disorders, including sleep apnea
Poor concentration and academic performance









Are You A Mouth Breather? Stop!


We take a look at the causes but, more importantly, the damaging effects of being a mouth breather. Fortunately, there's a way to stop and become a nose breather.




draxe.com



​*Effects of Mouth Breathing*​As we’ve already seen, the effects of mouth breathing are far-reaching. Is mouth breathing bad? From chronic physical illness to childhood development, from anxiety and panic disorder to sleep disorders, every system in the body is vulnerable to the effects of mouth breathing.​​One of the most pernicious effects of mouth breathing is chronic hyperventilation. This is a syndrome in which we habitually breathe in too much air, causing levels of blood carbon dioxide to drop too low.​​In the book _Behavioral and Psychological Approaches to Breathing Disorders_, authors Timmons and Ley share a table from Claude Lum, an expert in hyperventilation syndrome. Lum describes a wide range of symptoms caused by hyperventilation, which are not confined to the respiratory system25. These include:​
Heart and blood vessels: palpitations, tachycardia, angina, chest pain, cold hands and feet
Nervous system: feeling faint, headache, migraine, numbness or pins and needles, difficulty tolerating light, dizziness and unsteadiness
Breathing: breathlessness (after physical exertion) tight chest, asthma, air hunger, excessive sighing, yawning or sniffing, an irritable cough
Digestive: acid reflux, flatulence, belching, abdominal bloating, dry mouth and throat
Psychological: anxiety, depersonalization, hallucinations, panic, phobias, tension
Muscular: cramps, muscle pains, stiffness, tremors 
General: weakness, fatigue, poor concentration, impaired memory and performance, sleep disorders, night sweats, brain fog, allergies









Mouth Breathing Causes, Treatments And Consequences


Mouth breathing is a big issue. Many of us mouth breathe, from children to adults. During sleeping at night or throughout the day.




buteykoclinic.com


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

When I lay down my sinuses get congested and I can't breathe through my nose. If my mouth was held closed I would probably suffocate.


----------

